# Webcam auf Homepage einbauen



## SubtixX (23. Januar 2004)

Hi,
ich will meine Webcam auf meiner Homepage einbaun. So das mich jeder sehn kann. Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich das am besten machen kann? Ich nehm mal an das ich irgendwie was auf mein Webspace laden muss!? Bitte um Antwort...
Danke schonmal

SubtixX


----------



## Gottox (23. Januar 2004)

Es gibt Webcam-Programme mit einem Eingebauten FTP client. Die Laden nach einem Eingestellten Zeitinterval das aktuelle Bild deiner Webcam hoch.

Auf den Server musst du selbst nichts draufspielen.

Ich weis leider keinen Namen von sonem Programm... Such mal bei http://www.freeware.de - Da müsstest du fündig werden


----------



## SubtixX (23. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab noch einen Router, das mal nebenbei. Darum denk ich mal wär eins gut, wo ich auf meinen Webspace laden muss, da mich ja niemand sehn kenn wegen dem Router.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Januar 2004)

Unter http://www.visiongs.de dürfte es das geben, was du haben willst.

Du brauchst dann auf deiner Seite ein JavaScript einbauen, was das Bild alle x Sekunden aktualisiert.


----------



## SubtixX (23. Januar 2004)

Bin kein Coder-Profi oder so. Könntest du mir vielleicht gleich den Code sagen? Habe das Programm installiert! Muss nur noch diesen Code haben!

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Gottox (23. Januar 2004)

```
<body onload="setTimeout('location.reload()', x )">
```
x sind die Sekunden mal 1000 bis zum reload...


----------



## SubtixX (23. Januar 2004)

Wie gesagt bin kein Coder-Genie...

<div align="center"> 
  <p>
  <img border="0" src="http://www.Gamers-Scene.com/cam.jpg" width="320" height="240"></p>
  </div>

Das ist mein Bild. Wär nett wenn du mir den fertigen Code machen könntest. Danke


----------



## Gottox (23. Januar 2004)

Such einfach mal im Quellcode nach <body> es kann auch sein das er ein bisschen anders aussieht ungefähr so <body bgcolor="blue">

du gehst jetzt einfach vor das > und fügst ein Leerzeichen und dann onload="setTimeout('location.reload()', 10000)" ein.

Die 10000 sind wie gesagt 10 Sekunden...

Es sollte so ähnlich aussehen wie das obere Beispiel... Falls du garnicht klar kommst, hier ist ne etwas unelegantere Version:

```
<div align="center">
<img border="0" src="http://www.Gamers-Scene.com/cam.jpg" width="320" height="240"></p>
<script>
setTimeout('location.reload()', 10000);
</script>
</div>
```


----------



## SubtixX (23. Januar 2004)

Jetzt klappt es!
Danke


----------



## Beatbox (30. Juli 2005)

Ich will auch eine Webcam auf meine Homepge einbauen, habe auch schon VisionGS heruntergeladen, nur das mit dem einbauen kapier ich net.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Beatbox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....nur das mit dem einbauen kapier ich net.


Ein bisschen genauer könntest Du dein Problem schon beschreiben.

@Gottox, wozu JavaScript?
Man kann doch auch gleich die ganze Seite neu laden lassen:

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="10; url=name_der_seite.html">
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------

